# Favourite JDM Demo car?



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

well what is it ?

i think the MINES 34 will come up alot

but i really like the Signal Auto R34 :thumbsup:


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Definately the Mine's car for me :thumbsup:


----------



## major beeftank (Apr 23, 2008)

Calsonic ftw


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

garage saurus r32  :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

The one I own


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

+1 for mines :clap:


----------



## inFOCUS (Jul 2, 2004)

MCR R34 / Nagisa Auto R34, can't decide between the two...


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

I want to see pictures dam it!

opcorn:


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

M Speed R34.


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Heres some pics then :nervous:

Signal Auto R34










garage saurus r32










MCR R34










Nagisa Auto R34










M Speed R34










MINES 34


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

Nomken's ER34 4 door 05 spec - this was the worldwide car, the car used in D1GP had a blue cage

Not a fan of its newer guises uke:

Behind is another fave Kazama's Kei office D1S15

Kei office was company owned by the 'fisherman' in F&F tokyo drift

He knows a fair bit about zouped up jap cars, not a bad driver either

Think he has been in a one or 2 DVDs












Bee-R R324

I love HCR32s.

This is prob most famous in the world

When it came to Silverstone i saw it was held together with many rivets from numerous love kisses :clap:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hmmmm for me its the MINES 34. I was lucky enough to sit in it when i visinted MINES last this month. The owner took us to his house to view it!!!!

Also, if its old tuner cars then im really going to have to say this one.:thumbsup:


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

my inspiration -

BNR32 ATTKD


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

OH my god the recirc system in this car is unlike any i have ever seen, 'hench'



davew said:


>


i love this car, it is beautiful on the outside but jaguar on the inside
:thumbsup: i love wide arch 32s!

id probably have to vote for the top secret drag r that giles owns (i wish i owned it) or that garage saurus 32 (im a big fan of garage saurus)

there arent many R32 demo cars that i can think of really

kev


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

It's got to be the m-speed car for me truly awsome track car!


----------



## r32cosworthblue (Feb 24, 2008)

top secret.

Amar


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Top Secret Supra


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

The white Mine's R-34 Gtr response monster:bowdown1:


Terje.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

rb26 said:


> The white Mine's R-34 Gtr response monster:bowdown1:
> 
> 
> Terje.


Hey Terje, do you or Jon have that picture of me in the MINES car???


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Mines R34 GTR.


----------



## KaXXeN (Oct 6, 2008)

oh so many cars to choose from!

i would say all of them!  with the mines and the top secret one 

pure porn!


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

It has to be Garage Saurus R32

YouTube - Garage Saurus 720PS BNR32 GTR Time Attack on Tsukuba

Or signal Auto R34

YouTube - High Octane Overboost - Signal Skyline 700hp

How do you embed these like a picture?

Both awesome machines but my favourite is the Saurus one! :thumbsup:


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Top Secret R33










Top Secret R34










Top Secret R35


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

davew said:


> Hey Terje, do you or Jon have that picture of me in the MINES car???



Hi Dave,

I asked Jon and he have the picture of you in the Mine's response monster:thumbsup:
He say that he will send you the pictures on facebook.

Terje.


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

MCR R33










MCR R34










MCR R35


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

rb26 said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> I asked Jon and he have the picture of you in the Mine's response monster:thumbsup:
> He say that he will send you the pictures on facebook.
> ...


Excellet mate, I'll post it up on here once i get it:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

MINES R33










MINES R34










MINES R35


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

Mines R34 hands down for me :squintdan

Anyone got any specs on the Mines R33 GTR? or underbonnet pics?


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

the top secret r33 for me,i remember watching it on the max power video all the time when i was in school


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Top Secret R33 - purely for the tunnel video..


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Has to be the Garage Saurus grey 32. 

I think i'll play the lottery tomorrow!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i dont believe thats the saurus demo car though its a customers car from saurus

their car is this

YouTube - Garage Saurus 720PS BNR32 GTR Time Attack on Tsukuba



also the signal GT-R

omg !

YouTube - Skyline Signal Auto R34

YouTube - signal auto r34 gtr top speed run


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

matty32 said:


> i dont believe thats the saurus demo car though its a customers car from saurus
> 
> their car is this
> 
> YouTube - Garage Saurus 720PS BNR32 GTR Time Attack on Tsukuba


:repost: Beat you to it on the second page mate! What an awesome car! 

Here's one with the MCR R34 and the Mine's R34 which alot of people are loving on this thread!

YouTube - Tuned R34 GTRs vs Silvias @ Tsukuba

Also what is scramble boost? What does it do? Where can i get it!!?? :thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

scramble boost is just a setting on a boost controller

no biggie, but your car shoudl be mapped for the higher boost setting (can be set to whatever you want it too)

HKS used to do a "scramble" buttton that you used to wire in and locat on the steering wheel or similar to make it easier to use when needed ;-)


----------



## MartyV (Apr 19, 2009)

Can I have the looks of the MCR and the engine out of the Mines.. Ta


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

*different result in this race though, a lot of the top GTR's battle*

YouTube - TUNED GT-R BATTLE in TI


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

M speed R34 for me !!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Garage Kagotani for me.

Tried to get the kit sometime back now, but proved to be a long wait and bit to expensive.

The rear bumper was a bit too much for my likeing but wanted everything else.


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

Ah, you beat me to it!
I was about to mention the Garage Kagotani car.
Personally, I've always loved the MINE's cars the best.

Justin


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

Hard call! lots of cars to choose from but for me its the M speed R34 :thumbsup:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Nigel-Power said:


> YouTube - TUNED GT-R BATTLE in TI


LOL. Next Wednesday is our year-end trackday there. 40% chance of snow or rain. Kikuchi Yasu should be there again this year for some hands-on driving tips. I know which Shop GTR I prefer, coz I'll be driving it, :clap: but they are all fantastic. :thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Thrust said:


> LOL. Next Wednesday is our year-end trackday there. 40% chance of snow or rain. Kikuchi Yasu should be there again this year for some hands-on driving tips. I know which Shop GTR I prefer, coz I'll be driving it, :clap: but they are all fantastic. :thumbsup:


your too lucky!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Matty, I try to make it look that way!  In the meantime have you bought your Takarakuji tickets? at 200 yen a pop, I bought 30... now wish me real luck!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Thrust said:


> Matty, I try to make it look that way!  In the meantime have you bought your Takarakuji tickets? at 200 yen a pop, I bought 30... now wish me real luck!


we are trying to get TAS press passes i believe at the mo

so its a little out of my hands! 

if your going il say hi


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

davew said:


> Hey Terje, do you or Jon have that picture of me in the MINES car???


Hey Dave, here you go, looking very pleased sitting in this legend of a GTR. 








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

The incredible engine! :bowdown1:








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

My absolute favourite, and I'm clearly not alone! :thumbsup:








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

One of it's Time Attack setup! 








[/URL][/IMG]

And one of the car and me when we visited garage saurus 2 weeks ago, 

Pretty happy with my signed magazine! :clap:








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

JonR32GTR said:


> My absolute favourite, and I'm clearly not alone! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Jon, awesome pictures man!!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

The Mines GTR is a big question mark for me, as there has been more then one car in use and they all look the same.

The one driven by Odori in the famous Mines video must be the most powerfull, the one with the titan custom rear LSD. All other Miens GTRs, probably thoses from the shows are just showcase demo cars for Mines parts and are actually not that fast.

Aki must know something more about this . . . . I had an option magazine where they wrote the Mines track R34 GTRs custome Titan LSD costs 80000$:nervous::nervous: . . . . probably because of the very singular production of it . .lol


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Excellent Ozz !!!! A man after my own heart.:thumbsup:
Awesome car .:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


Hja-Ozz said:


> Hard call! lots of cars to choose from but for me its the M speed R34 :thumbsup:


----------



## blacktopassasin (Oct 2, 2009)

Im gonna say Sunline Racing Z34

lets see if this works


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

My ultimate favourites are: 
The Touge Monster MCR GTR
MSPEED GTR
MINES "ULTIMATE" GTR

And the 33GTR in this video don't even know who built it. Sorry I have been trying but really can't choose one.

YouTube - Nissan Skyline R33 Vs. Nissan Skyline R34


----------

